# Decent table saw?



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

Hey all, I have been lurking here for a while, but decided to join, as there are a lot of knowledgeable people here. I am looking at this saw today, and want to know if people think its a good buy/decent price: 

http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/3715489884.html

I don't have the model number, but hopefully you guys know what youre looking at.

I am currently using a dewalt dw745, which is ok, but I am looking for something with more table area and a better fence. I don't have cabinet saw money, so I am hoping this CL find will work out for me. Any input is appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Toolman2 (Jun 15, 2010)

I would offer 100 and go to 125 max. The fence and the saw are about equal in value on that one.


----------



## jsr (Jan 9, 2013)

Just sold mine, EXACTLY THE SAME SAW for $150.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

I like the advice about offering $100. Just do it in person, cash in hand talks louder than an e-mail. Also bring a 2 x 4 and have the seller cut the 2 x 4 both cross cut and rip. 

Decent? Yeah. Just make sure that it runs and isn't shaking itself apart. 

People like to trash the Craftsman name. This saw is one that falls into the good range of saws. (There is one with a flexible shaft drive that is horrid.) So you're not going to go wrong on this one, assuming that it is in good shape.

And, in all probability when your nice new cabinet saw is about to be delivered, you'll sell this one for about what you paid for it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

That's a very nice $300 fence, and a decent saw. It's worth $175 IMO, but it can't hurt to offer a tad less and see how it goes. With a good blade and good setup, it's got a lot of potential.

Here's another possibility if the other deal doesn't work out. Fence isn't quite as good, but it's decent.
http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/3777871559.html


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ALWAYS bargain, whether or not you think it will work. That is my philosophy whether selling or buying.

The saw you are looking at should be a decent saw. Personally I do not like the open wings, but that is just me because I also use my saw as a table.

George


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies. I still have not heard back from the guy since I first contacted him, but the listing is still on cl. I am leaving to go out of town this weekend, but I will try to contact him about it next week if its still listed.


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

rrich said:


> And, in all probability when your nice new cabinet saw is about to be delivered, you'll sell this one for about what you paid for it.


Yeah, the day this happens I will be able to list this saw as "vintage" :smile:


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

knotscott said:


> That's a very nice $300 fence, and a decent saw. It's worth $175 IMO, but it can't hurt to offer a tad less and see how it goes. With a good blade and good setup, it's got a lot of potential.
> 
> Here's another possibility if the other deal doesn't work out. Fence isn't quite as good, but it's decent.
> http://fortcollins.craigslist.org/tls/3777871559.html


Thanks for the input, as well as the other listing. Also, your signature is great...you don't happen to have a link to a good ~$20 blade do you?


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

Going to see the saw in an hour or so. Sounds like it may be a bit late for him, but I'll make a few quick cuts to make sure it checks out. Thanks for the input on this, I'll let you know if I end up getting it. Don't know if I have the guts to offer 100, but I may try 125 and see what he says.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

ddiamondd said:


> Thanks for the input, as well as the other listing. Also, your signature is great...you don't happen to have a link to a good ~$20 blade do you?



Here's one, but it's full kerf. That saw will spin it, but not in overly thick wood. 

The 24T and 40T Freud Diablo's are under $30 at HD. 

Here's a nice 80T ply and crosscut blade for $20 plus s/h.

Irwin Marples 40T for $22 plus s/h


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

knotscott said:


> Here's one, but it's full kerf. That saw will spin it, but not in overly thick wood.
> 
> The 24T and 40T Freud Diablo's are under $30 at HD.
> 
> ...


Awesome! Thanks for the info. I went to check out the saw and it is great. The thin runs smooth and quiet. Cuts nice even with a blade that could use to be replaced. He rebuilt the motor in september for $70, plus the value of the vega fence, it was worth $175 to me. It unfortunately wouldn't fit in my 4runner, but he offered to deliver it next week. I'll let you guys know when I get to use it.


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

This Hitachi isn't too bad for $23 shipped either. 

If you were to combine this 24T Bosch for $11 with the 80T Oldham Pro listed above from the same supplier, combined shipping would be pretty reasonable...$31 for both blades plus s/h. Can't get decent separate blades for much less than that.


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

I FINALLY got the saw home last night. Didn't have too much time to check it out, but I did notice the fence is a little off. I will work on adjusting it, but my main concern is the fence shifts a bit (almost a quarter inch!) as I lock it down with the handle. I have no experience with fences like this. Does anyone know if there is a fix for this or am I SOL? I will be cleaning it up and adjusting things over the next few days. I'll post another picture once its ready for action. I do need a new belt as well. Looking forward to getting this thing in prime shape though.


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

Got the fence aligned, put a new blade, and a link belt on, and wow this thing is great. Has some vibration, but the link belt helped a bit. Still not sure if it will pass the nickel test, but it works fine for my use. It is really nice to make cut after cut and have the fence stay put. What a treat. Working on a 40 stave snare drum to test it out. Thanks again for all the replies. Glad I got this one.








[/URL]


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Just saw your thread. While the saw is nice, I'm very interested in the snare drum you're building. Do you have plans or a link you can share? That sounds like a very cool project I'd love to learn how to do. I'd love more pictures of it if you have them.


----------



## Wood4Brains (Jul 25, 2012)

Do you have any of the safety equipment for that saw yet?


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> Just saw your thread. While the saw is nice, I'm very interested in the snare drum you're building. Do you have plans or a link you can share? That sounds like a very cool project I'd love to learn how to do. I'd love more pictures of it if you have them.


I can point you to my friends website, where he made a stave calculator. It helps you with the math for angles and whatnot. http://unionbridgedrums.com/. 

The first picture is the one from my picture above. Below are a few pictures of other drums I have built/are working on. Feel free to send me a message if you have questions. Maybe I could to a tutorial on here?...


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Ddiamond, those drums are gorgeous. I've been reading a lot lately about stave drums and am very interested in trying to tackle the project. Thanks for the link. I would love to see you post a tutorial or a build thread.


----------



## ddiamondd (Apr 25, 2013)

Masterjer said:


> Ddiamond, those drums are gorgeous. I've been reading a lot lately about stave drums and am very interested in trying to tackle the project. Thanks for the link. I would love to see you post a tutorial or a build thread.


Okay, threw together a quick build thread. Hope you get some useful info out of it!

http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f9/stave-drum-build-52391/#post486181


----------

